# Green Arrow Movie "SUPERMAX"



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

best premise ever


----------



## Vincentre (Jul 29, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a little Green Arrow/Black Canary action. He's a pretty cool character. I wonder what it will cover, that movie.

No love for The Question? He's cool too!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

I can see this either being the shittiest comicbook movie ever made, or a really bad-ass movie that is loosely based on a comicbook hero. I mean, they are taking away everything that makes him the Green Arrow by throwing him in prison.

Unless he manages to make a bow.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can see this either being *the shittiest comicbook movie ever made*, or a really bad-ass movie that is loosely based on a comicbook hero. I mean, they are taking away everything that makes him the Green Arrow by throwing him in prison.
> 
> Unless he manages to make a bow.




Belongs to the aquaman movie.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

Vincentre said:


> I wonder what it will cover



Green Arrow is framed for murder, they take his bow and reveal his secret identity and throw him into SUPERMAX (an amalgam of major DC prisons like Blackgate, Iron Heights, etc.)  Now Ollie Queen has to try to clear his name while fighting off pretty much every single C-list villain that people wanna see in a movie but aren't important enough to be the primary villain.

epic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2008)

green arrow is batman..but with arrows


----------



## Castiel (Jul 29, 2008)

script review

apparently the current title is *Green Arrow: Escape from SUPERMAX*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

But, if he doesn't have a bow, isn't wearing green, and is in prison, is he _really_ Green Arrow? Or, is this just a "Prison Break" movie under the guise of comics?


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2008)

this sounds so remarkably kick ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

How so? It's just a prison movie with a comic book character nobody likes in it.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2008)

no body likes green arrow? what the deuce

1) it's not an entire movie wasted on establishing origin roots. Green arrow is modern day robin. simple as that. insert opening action sequence and that's that
2) did i mention this is not a typical origin movie?
3) DC'sB list villains are fucking awesome
4) Green arrow is a potty mouth with eons of swagger 
5) green arrow movie means green arrow apperance in future green lantern movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't think Green Arrow had many fans, but perhaps I am wrong. Just seems like he's pretty lame without his bow. 

Not being at all familiar with DC's B or C list villains, except for the Batman ones, nor am I familiar with Green Arrow, I don't think I can connect with that in this film, nor do I feel many people can (there's a reason there have been series based on Superman, Spider-Man, Batman, etc... and not Green Arrow). 

I guess I'll give the movie a chance, it sounds like it could be cool, but not because it has the Green Arrow in it, but because it's a prison movie. Prison movies are always cool!


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How so? It's just a prison movie with a comic book character nobody likes in it.



I like Green Arrow.

So are we talking like Clayface and Cheata B list

or 

Toyman and Captain Boomerang B list ?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

DC is moving along on this 

also for some reason I just keep thinking that this movie will include the Flash *Rogues* since many of them are pretty laughable individually.

also KGBeast since that guy is always in jail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe Scarface will be in there.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2008)

Wesker would be in Arkham (which is a mental institution), not in a prison.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 31, 2008)

You'd be surprised at the amount of non-comic readers that know about Green Arrow. He's one of the most popular reoccurring characters in Smallville, which automatically gives him more exposure than other characters that haven't been on the screen. That being said, I'm surprised by the direction they took with SUPERMAX. It's very, very ambitious and is a big departure from the model for super hero films. I just find it strange since Green Arrow: Year One is perfect for a movie adaptation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Wesker would be in Arkham (which is a mental institution), not in a prison.


Somehow, I don't think that would stop them.


----------



## Roy (Jul 31, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> script review
> 
> apparently the current title is *Green Arrow: Escape from SUPERMAX*



gay title..

ill probably watch it though


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't think Green Arrow had many fans, but perhaps I am wrong. Just seems like he's pretty lame without his bow.


Green Arrow's one of DC's more popular characters. You'll never see a cartoon adaptation or JLA/Titans book without someone from the arrow clan.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

> He's a DC Comics hero with nearly 70 years of backstory and mythology, a modern-day Robin Hood who uses every tool in his arsenal to fight for the little guys of Star City, but in the pantheon of great comic characters, Oliver Queen (a.k.a. the Green Arrow) ain't exactly the most well-known mask around.
> 
> Heck, he won't even be the most well known in his own movie, scribe Justin Marks told MTV News.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 16, 2008)

O.O must go and see this, I hope he has the same costume as the one used on smallville, not that robin hood shit.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Aug 17, 2008)

Amazingly awesome concept to base a super-hero movie on. I really look forward for this to not be the standard "I gots powers and angst so I do stuff with it" plot.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 17, 2008)

I dont like that riddler will make a aperence and im on the wall with Joker but I think this movie can be good I mean its Goyar that guy makes a good story base he just needs some one to help draw out the crap that usually goes along with it lol


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2008)

As much as I like the concept, I honestly wouldn't mind a Green Arrow origin story since he has one of the most badass origins ever (he was stuck on a desert island and trained like mad in order to get home).

Also this story reminds me waaaaaaaay too much of *Daredevil: Devil in Cell Block D* by Ed Brubaker, except that arc had the added bonus of having Bullseye and the Punisher

but anyways I'm still looking forward to it


----------

